# archival quality ink?



## jskeen (May 19, 2008)

I finally made a pen that LOML liked enough to claim as her own.  It's a desert ironwood burl and axis antler gold ti baron FP, and she has already informed me that the stock nib is not sufficiently flexible, so I'll be getting a SF medium for her with my next order.  

That, however leads to my real question.  She scrapbooks, and wants to know if I can get her some "archival quality, Acid Free, Lignin Free" black ink so she can show off her new toy to all her girlfriends (and maybe get some orders?)

I know that private reserve's website lists their inks as "PH neutral", but says nothing about archival or lignin free.  

Anybody know of an ink that states "Archival quality, acid free, lignin free" in their literature?

Thanks
James


----------



## rincewind03060 (May 19, 2008)

As far as I know, lignin is an acidic substance found only in wood, therefore it is only a concern in paper products, not ink.

Noodlers has pH neutral inks. See: http://www.noodlersink.com/ph.html


----------

